# Magnetic ammo holder



## fishonap (May 8, 2021)

Looking for a good ammo holder magnetic key chain or lanyard any suggestions I could make one but amazon don't sell qty 1 of the magnetic

it's better to die for the world than live for one's self


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

It's a magnet on a string/strap.

Pick by picture and price.

Done.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

:yeahthat:

Hobby or hardware store. Buy a magnet(s) with a hole in center and tie a string on. Get fancy and use paracord, key fob (belt or neck), etc.

Get really crazy and take 10 minutes and sew a strong magnet between two pieces of soft leather. Leave a loop for a string. Endless cheap and fast possibilities. Skies the limit!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I concur with the above. A few tips to be aware of... the neodymium magnets are strong and brittle. Do Not let them snap together or they will chip or crack.

12mm diameter and 5mm thick with at least a 4mm hole are excellent for paracord.

Amazon link here... 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PG48BQ2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_G439Q0MQDS6F5TQTGMGT?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> I concur with the above. A few tips to be aware of... the neodymium magnets are strong and brittle. Do Not let them snap together or they will chip or crack.
> 
> 12mm diameter and 5mm thick with at least a 4mm hole are excellent for paracord.
> 
> ...


Hey Pat, I was admiring your table full of nice slings, and trying to like the slings, but couldn't get past the Eastern Red Cedar table and wonder how many nice slings I could make from them purdy boards, lol. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > I concur with the above. A few tips to be aware of... the neodymium magnets are strong and brittle. Do Not let them snap together or they will chip or crack.
> ...


Hahaha... I did mill that table from a couple cedar logs I bought from a local old timer millman.

He managed to mill some 1/8" thick pieces and I have put on cores.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

This one is a little pricy for an ammo magnet in my opinion, but it's good quality and holds A LOT of ammo (or other stuff), especially if you shoot BBs or 1/4" steel.

https://simple-shot.com/accessories/2t00007x/quickshot-magnet

https://www.amazon.com/MagnetPal-Heavy-Duty-Neodymium-Anti-Rust-Retrieval/dp/B07BYWD99S/


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

I made this one today.

It's available

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I get my magnets at harbor freight but lowes and home depot have the same type of magnet. I use the lanyard around my neck and load my slingshot from the magnet. I can make nicer ones form paracord, but this way is a lot faster 

Hey fishonap if you are interested I could make you a magnetic lanyard if you wouldn't mind covering the shipping? I have the supplies on hand. Let me know  feel free to pm me.


----------

